# MSL - The Mac Services Group



## dm865 (2 March 2010)

I think they are a great long term prospect, great area for growth and expanding their NOrth QLD operations by the minute..

Interested to get some opinions on the recent price movement, I was trying to get in at 2.50 but it seems i missed my boat.. any chance of a temp price dip before the longer term up trend continues?


----------

